# Can you help clear up my stroller/carseat confusion?



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

First time Momma here. I am really confused about what stroller and car seat to buy. I have read in a couple places that the travel system strollers are heavy and overkill. It seems a lot of people reccomend just getting a good convertible car seat and one of those cheap frames that you can snap an infant seat onto. Then when they can sit up get a normal upright stroller. I do plan on wearing my baby as much as possible but I definitely want some sort of stroller for when she is tiny. Here is where I get confused: The convertible car seats do not have an infant seat to snap onto the frames. So if I were to get a nice Britax seat I would be out of luck? Would that mean I would need to buy a separate infant car seat to use on the stroller frame? And if that is the case aren't I just better off getting the travel system so at least I won't have to buy a 2nd sit up stroller later? But then I will need to buy a 2nd car seat when they out grown the infant one I'm really confused here. What type of stroller/car seat combo is best? Thank you in advance for helping me out!!

Cindy


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

I went through this dilemna myself with my first. Luckily someone lent us the infant bucket seat and frame to snap it onto. We then got a convertible carseat when ds was about 3 months. I only used the infant seat for about 3 months. It was really wonderful when ds was tiny for shopping and such. But for the amount of time I used it I could not justify the expense to buy it. I will borrow an infant seat this time as well.

Those travel systems are heavy and bulky and expensive and do not work well offroad. I got a little umbrella stroller for on the ice rink and in the mall when he could sit. We also have a chariot that we bought used that I absolutely love. It can go anywhere and has some fabulous attachments for skiing/hiking/biking. It is expensive but well worth it. I had a pram lent to me as well so we did take a lot of walks in that but ds was born in April and it was good weather for walking. I won't get that this time but I will get the baby cocoon attachment for our chariot. We are looking for a used double chariot.

I don't know if I was of any help I kind of rambled a bit there. I guess my main points are borrow anything possible for the teeny stage as it is very short and this stuff takes up a lot of room. Otherwise invest in a really good stroller for outdoor fun and a convertible car seat.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

It all depends on what your needs are. If you're an avid walker/jogger/runner, a travel system isn't going to cut it. If you plan on just taking the occasional stroll through the neighborhood a travel system will be just fine. A better stroller will steer better but if you're used to a travel system, you'll never know the difference.

There isn't a convertible seat that will snap out of the car and into a stroller. Also, a lot of middle of the road strollers do not recline enough for a newborn.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

DH will want a jogging stroller for his runs but otherwise it will mostly be stores and sidewalks. I think I may look into one that is good for both. But I also have seen a lot of jogging strollers on craigslist for not too much.

Nillarilla: You are lucky you got to borrow that stuff! I'm not sure that will be an option for me.


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

Vegan, you're right, it has to be a bucket to snap into the frame. My bucket in frame was not a terrific stroller, but it was fine for us since we almost never used it. Where I live, the sidewalks are uneven in a lot of places and it can be very bumpy - there are also a lot of curbs to go up and down. Plus those little plastic wheels are not good in ice and snow. We walk a lot and the quality of ride of a stroller is important to us. I don't know if you have similar concerns where you live.

Here's what we did: bucket and frame for the beginning when we only wore him anyway (the stroller was mainly for when grandma babysat). Then once he could sit up and was getting too heavy for me to carry everywhere (about 8 months), we got a Babyjogger City Series. It has pneumatic tires like a Bugaboo so it has that terrific smooth ride, fantastic maneuverability (can easily push with one hand, can even go up and down curbs with one hand) and is steady in ice and snow. It doesn't have those bicycle-sized wheels like a real jogging stroller, but it can totally be used for jogging. Overall we've been very happy with it. I've pushed my friends' Maclarens and I can't tell you how much less effort the Citysingle is to push. This was the most economical combo for us.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

That does help. I am at least clear now. But I still don't know what to do. My friend just bought a BOB which looks like a good everyday and jogging stroller with the 3 wheels. You can buy a $40 attachment for an infant seatfor that. I honestly haven't noticed that the side walks are bad here. I live in San Francisco - but I haven't paid attention. It would be nice to be able to use the stroller on some of the gravel walking trails though so I can get some air and exercise, even though I don't run. How well does the Babyjogger City Series fold up and how heavy is it for putting in the trunk?

Now I wonder, does anyone have any reccomendations on an infant seat? I don't want to spend a ton of money on something that won't be used long, but I don't want to put my baby's life in danger by not buying a good quality car seat. What to do?

Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

We bought a travel system the first time around and didn't use the stroller. Also, my son never fell asleep in the carseat. Instead, he screamed bloody murder for the first 16 months for every car ride. So, it was a no-brainer to always use the sling to and from the car! I'm a runner and love having a jogging stroller so I can run or even walk to the park. I have both a single and double baby jogger brand stroller. (Baby Jogger II single and Baby Jogger Performance Double). I do use them a lot. Plus, you can use them when baby is only about 6 weeks old, which I did with DD, - while most jogging strollers say 6 months. I should have skipped the regular stroller and gone right for the jogger - since the sling was fine for everything but going for runs. And walking to the park now that my kids are older. My 5 year old even sometimes sits in the double stroller so I can go for runs! (The weight limit is 75lbs per a seat, up to 150lbs total on mine).

We will do an infant car seat since it's hard to find a convertible seat that reclines enough in our car without hitting the driver's seat too much. (DH is 6'5", it's not a problem for short me though). Both of my kids switched to a convertible seat at 3 months old. (Britax Marathon which has the harness too high for newborns - even my over 99% sized newborns).


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

My City Single (which admittedly is an older model, I don't think you can put a kid younger than 6 months in it) is 25 lbs. It has an amazing fold - in the seam where the back of the seat meets the bottom of the seat there is a handle, and you just pull it with one hand and the entire stroller collapses. That was one of our main selling points because we had a very small apartment and had to fold it every time we came home. It folds pretty flat and fit behind our apartment door. I know I sound like a commercial. It does have drawbacks. For one, we wish it had a more upright sitting position.

The BOB, Phil & Ted's and City Single all are good from what I've heard. Look at basket size, push it around the store with one hand, and make sure it reclines (you might have a stroller napper like me).

You live in San Fran. The hilly part? Why don't you go into a high-end baby store and ask what their best sellers are and what the main stroller issues are for San Francisco? Here it's mainly broken sidewalks and weight for carrying up and down stairs - I'm sure your city has its own specific set of issues.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I do unfortunately live at the top of one of the biggest hills in the city! So for local neighborhood walks from home I will be wearing her or taking the long way down/up the hill to avoid the steepest streets. One of my friends here just told me that all of her friends that live in the city have gone with a BOB or something similar. I also see alot of the snap and go frame strollers out and about.

So after researching and doing some cost comparisons I think I have decided a game plan!! I will buy an infant seat and snap and go frame now. When she is a little bigger or we want to start jogging with her, we will buy a BOB or a city single or something similar. It is more cost effective than buying a regular stroller plus even a used jogger and we do live in an apartment too so space is an issue. I don't have room for 3 strollers!

I feel better at least having this figured out!! I had nagging dreams about it all night.

Cindy


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay! So glad to have helped.


----------



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

So here is what we did for my DD even if it is a little late. LOL

We just bought a Graco infant carseat, the kind that snaps into the base in the car. We bought a second base to put in my DH's truck. She stayed in that seat until about 9mo when we bought a convertible seat.

For a stroller we got a jogging stroller that had an option of adding an attachment bar to hold the infant seat. We didn't use it all that much since I preferred to just put her in a sling but it was good for long walks around the neighborhood or parks. We still use the stroller now for walks and such. We also have an umbrella stroller that is easy to use for quick trips.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

If I may add a few things here. Forgive me if I jump around a bit, I have a few different opinions on this topic.
First of all you do not need an infant "bucket" seat. I found the convertable car seats to be safer and since I do not carry my babies around in the buckets (I do have one) I have found them useless and just an extra expense. Most babies outgrow these rather quickly. Yes you may get more use out of it if you have more children but I just prefer the convertable.

Snap and go....again, and extra unnecessary expense. There is no reason you cannot just simply put an infant in a regular stroller. They do not need to be strapped down in a car seat. Car seats are for the car, not for walking around the neighborhood. The snap and go is especially unnecessary if you plan on babywearing too.

Having said these things if you still prefer the bucket seat and snap and go option, I have another option for you. The stroller I have comes with a bucket seat attachment. It is available in a two or three wheel version, but I do not think the three wheeler is a "jogger" per se. This is the stroller I am talking about, and it is far less expensive than the BOB. I live in an area where most people have a bugaboo or other similar cadillac for their babe and every time I venture out with my stroller I am always asked about it as people express their interest.
With something like this and a convertible car seat you would only need these two for a long long time. You could spend more $$ on all the baby carriers your want







Just a different perspective. Take it or leave it.

ETA: Another reason to reconsider the bucket seat is you said in your apt space is an issue. In my home space is not as much an issue yet I always find that when I use the bucket seat, putting it somewhere after I remove baby is problematic. I get sick of looking at it and stepping over it so I usually take it out to the car until we are ready to go again.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

As long as your baby is long enough that the strap entry point aren't above the shoulders, there is no reason why you can't skip a bucket. I have done it both ways. This time I am doing a bucket because I'm just not going to do the cold wet weater buckle in thing with three kids this time. Having said that, the only stoller I own is HUGE double jogger that a car seat doesn't fit in. I don't take it in the car, I only use it for around my rural roads.

I sling...so much easier!


----------



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

The "jogger" I have is the same one that Eliseatthebeach posted the link to. I get asked about it all the time.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to family safety


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

one caveat, if DH really Jogs at a good clip than you may find you need a true jogging stroller if he is going to run with her. The combo or all terrain ones just don't always work for true running.

What we did is what someone above suggested...baby bucket and snap and go for first three months, and then got both an all terrain Mountain buggy (dirt roads mostly and wood paths for walking on here) and a very superlight, not reclinable, umbrella type stroller, Maclaren Volo (for mall or city trips). I found that the baby bucket was pretty useful for the first three or four months, then he got too big to easily carry in it and it became more of a pain than it was worth. I did a lot of baby wearing too, but even still the baby bucket had its uses for the first few months, it was especially useful to take into restaurants, if you dont eat out much you might not find it as useful.

Travel systems are best for people who do all their stroller pushing on smooth level ground (smooth sidewalks and malls) and who have large cars to put them in. They are comfy and cushy for the baby and have nice large baskets to put the shopping, but are not great for rough terrain, or for maneuverability or easy fold it and throw it in the car. The Mountain buggy we have can go over tree roots and be locked in a jogging position, and the Volo is so light you can carry it over your shoulder on a strap to go down stairs in the subway.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

Whether you choose to carry the baby bucket or not, many newborns are not actually the right height for a convertible seat from the beginning...even if they fit the weight guidelines.

Straps for a rear facing seat should come from at or below the shoulder height. Forward facing car seats should come from at or above the shoulder height. That shoulder height depends on the torso length and that's something impossible to predict before your baby is born.

What we did was buy an infant car seat (bucket seat) and a Maclaren stroller. While they're more expensive, the higher end Maclaren strollers have an infant car seat attachment bar, and a full recline. The Maclaren is an umbrella style stroller, so it folds up rather compactly as well, and is light weight. I'd love to wear my daughter more, but she's generally objected to being worn-she's a bit more amenable to it now though, now that she can be carried in ways that allow her to view the world from the sling.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

My mom lived in SF when I was born, and she just wore me around. She walked *everywhere* and those hills were not good for pushing heavy metal contraptions on!

So if I lived there I would, well, do exactly what we did here in Tacoma. We used a Graco Snugride b/c I was chicken about just getting a convertible seat, thinking DS would be in it for a long time. HA. DS grew out of it by height inside of 4 months. So we bought the Snugride and then the Roundabout within 6 months of each other. UGH.

Hubby and I are strong people, but we only took the bucket out of the car ONCE each. It was too heavy and too awkward! We just carried or wore him after that. And of course since he was in the Britax so quickly, even if we had bought the whole stroller/bucket thing it would have been even more money wasted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Citykid* 
You live in San Fran. The hilly part? Why don't you go into a high-end baby store and ask what their best sellers are and what the main stroller issues are for San Francisco? Here it's mainly broken sidewalks and weight for carrying up and down stairs - I'm sure your city has its own specific set of issues.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegan Princess* 
I do unfortunately live at the top of one of the biggest hills in the city!


I would not only ask the local stores, I would borrow strollers from people and take practice walks. I assume you're still pregnant? If so, borrow children too, LOL, or put 10 pound weights in the stroller. FEEL what it's like to push them.

We live in downtown Tacoma and it's rather hilly here, though nothing like San Francisco, and it's vastly different, pushing our Maclaren Volo vs our InStep jogging stroller. Our InStep's handle changes position, and I do have to change the position for hills, and it's even different going down vs going up.

DEFINITELY get a jogger with a safety strap so you and the stroller are "one". Mine does NOT have that, and it is a recurring waking nightmare, while on walks, that I will trip and fall or something weird will happen, and I'll let go and DS will fly. Make sure you have something to connect you and the stroller (unless someone tells me that the stroller flying down the hill is safer, somehow, than being connected, I suppose).

For nice smooth hills like are in the city, I'd go with a jogger if you can get one that is appropriate for infants, with a fold flat seat and all. Not that you/hubby should be jogging with baby that young, I don't know about all that, but I would just start with that if you can find one, no matter what.

Wearing DS was just so much easier than not wearing him, and that would have gone doubly so if I had lived in this exact area when he was new (we moved in when he turned 3). As it was we didn't even get a stroller until he was 2 and wearing him was getting to be a bit much (he's tall I'm short, he was kicking the backs of my legs and was just too heavy for my fitness level at the time).

Good luck! Hope I've helped a little.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

*ErikaG* is right:

You may actually _need_ an infant bucket seat. If your baby is on the small side, you absolutely will. It was months before Guinevere fit into our Britax convertible seat. She would not have been safe in it as a newborn, as was 6lbs 6oz at birth. If your baby is over 8 lbs and meets the length requirements, then it's very possible you can make do with a convertible immediately. Unfortunately there's no way to know for sure ahead of time, but I certainly wouldn't discount an infant bucket seat from the get go.

I am very pleased we went with a travel system (Graco, SnugRide infant seat, this was before the SafeSeat ones came out), as it was very nice to be able to pull sleeping baby out of the car without disturbing her -- I just unhooked the infant bucket seat from the base, and carried her into the store like that, and either used the carseat on the shopping cart, or snapped it into the stroller. I kept the sling in the diaper bag to use when she woke up.

And most of the time I wore her, so the stroller did not get much use until she was considerably older. But it's a great stroller and very sturdy, so it's definitely gotten use. It ended up being cheaper for us to buy the travel system than a bucket seat and separate stroller. But the stroller is more of a workhorse -- it's big, so it does take up lots of trunk space, but it maneuvers much better than my friend's jogger does.

I agree that it depends on your needs in terms of the type of seat and the type of stroller you should look at, but this site has some great info on a variety of carseats, and I definitely would consider an infant seat, especially if you or your partner were smaller at birth and/or are petite. A convertible can work great for many people, but not all.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My second baby was 7 pounds 12 ounces and absolutely hated the infant carseat. We kept trying to move her up to the Roundabout, but she was not long enough until she was 2 months old. We had to have the infant seat at first. Even at 2 months, she seemed swallowed by the Roundabout, I can't imagine trying to put her in it as a newborn. If you are planning to have more babies, the infant seat will give you your money's worth. You can also get one of those snap n go stroller frames on Cragislist pretty cheap.


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Vegan Princess, I live in San Francisco here, and the streets aren't really that bad. I agree if you're going to be jogging, I wouldn't get one of the travel system strollers. That being said, we have the Graco MetroLite stroller, and it's actually pretty good, and we've used it on bumpy/gravelly/rocky roads with no problem as well. But, I would just get the jogging stroller with attachment if I were you, since you'll need the jogging stroller anyway.

I wear my baby everywhere. I now have two, so I use a double stroller when I go to the grocery store because I can't carry both and groceries







.

Anyway, my youngest outgrew his bucket, and we're actually going to sell it on craigslist. It's never been in an accident and doesn't expire until Dec 2010. If you're interested in it, PM me.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Minimum weight for a convertible is usually 5lbs. Strap height is a factor, but the 10" height on the Britaxes isn't that much and the infant seats I measured at Target had their lowest slots at 10" too, so i don't see how they'd fit a small baby any better.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Minimum weight for a convertible is usually 5lbs. Strap height is a factor, but the 10" height on the Britaxes isn't that much and the infant seats I measured at Target had their lowest slots at 10" too, so i don't see how they'd fit a small baby any better.

I'd double check your measurements. My six month old has about a ten and a half inch torso and my Graco Sung Ride which has a 2008 date of manufacture has the straps at eight inches-my quick and dirty measurement tells me, in the bottom slot. The Britax Companion strap heights are 6.25 / 8.8 / 11.3. There's a big difference between eight inches and ten inches when your total height is under two feet tall.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaG* 
I'd double check your measurements. My six month old has about a ten and a half inch torso and my Graco Sung Ride which has a 2008 date of manufacture has the straps at eight inches-my quick and dirty measurement tells me, in the bottom slot. The Britax Companion strap heights are 6.25 / 8.8 / 11.3. There's a big difference between eight inches and ten inches when your total height is under two feet tall.

Will do. There were only 2 infant carseats at Target on that day. (Well, maybe some were with the strollers.) It's quite likely that the displays had something covering the bottom slots and I was measuring to the 2nd slots. I didn't measure a Graco Snug Ride or a Britax infant seat, but I don't remember what models I did measure.

I do know my convertible is 7.5". So, sounds like Britax Companion's the best bet for a tiny newborn.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

DD hated the infant capsule. She is much happier now she's in the convertible car seat. If I was having another child I'd see if I could borrow a capsule of a friend for a couple of months - one who's keeping theirs for another child.

DD went straight in the Mountain Buggy Terrain at 2 weeks (when I first ventured outside). And within no time it became her favourite place to sleep - the _only_ place since about 2 mo (daytime sleep). She was a tiny newborn, 2.9 kg (about 6 lb 5 oz?) but slept comfortably in the buggy from the start.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

*Vegan Princess*, I'm with you! I've been wondering about the same thing, but I think I have a plan now. I really don't want to spend the money on a travel system and a covertible down the road, so I've decided to get a non-Britax convertible that would be more appropriate for a newborn, and a lighter-weight stroller for walks on the sidewalk/boardwalk if/when carrying her isn't realistic.

Here's what made me decide it was okay to go with a convertible seat for a newborn:
Start newborn in convertible seat?
Convertible carseat recommendations?
convertible seat questions...

Plus it will save space and I'm anticipating a big baby.

I haven't picked a stroller yet, but I really like the one that Eliseatthebeach has linked in her post...


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Just to clarify, since many people assume all Britax are convertibles and up, the Britax Companion is an infant seat, not a convertible.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

We are expecting our first in March and I have been going back and forth with this in my mind for a long time.. my decision so far is that I have registered for both- with the intention of probably just getting the travel system. I wasn't going to get it at all but I have heard that its really nice to keep the sleeping baby in teh car and move it.

I really want the Britax marathon car seat and will buy that or get it as a gift when we are sick of the infant car seat. I'm guessing it will be no later than 6 months.

It IS such a hard decision.. and I also want a jogging stroller!!!

I'm hoping that we made the right decision!


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Save yourself a lot of money and time by getting the most long lasting, highest quality car seat and stroller. Since you plan on baby wearing, you can hold off buying the stroller for a while.

*Car Seat*

Use a convertible car seat from birth, such as the Britax Marathon (5-65 lbs). Usually, infant car seats are so short lived that they are not worth the money. If you must use an infant car seat, try the Chicco KeyFit 30.

*Stroller*

If you walk a lot, in either an urban or rural setting, you will want a very durable stroller (with real tires). Otherwise, you could go with a compact and lightweight umbrella stroller (i.e. Maclaren).


----------

